# Removing Crow Season



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

How would we get the current seasons on Crow repealed? I can't see why a season was initiated in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Maybe if you sat down to a meal of crow you'd feel different about it. You game?


----------



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Maybe if you sat down to a meal of crow you'd feel different about it. You game?


I love eating crow. That is why I want to be able to hunt them year round
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

It's a treaty thing as I understand it. They migrate south of the border.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I think the season started with a treaty with Mexico. Some thing about protecting some Mexican crow that is endangered and need protected. I don't know why it shoud have effected us because the mexican crow never comes toMichigan but that is the govt. so take it for what that is worth.

If you search Va's crow hunting seasons, they hunt them dang near all year so why do we get only four months?? They are limited to only certain days of the week but there is only a little time during the year when they are totally closed.

Crows are a terrable predator on the nests of other birds. Back in the day when we actually had wild pheasents we were standing talking to the old farmer where we hunted north of Holland. He told of the crows setting in the old dead elm snags watching for a hen pheasent to ove on her nest. The crows would then drive her off the nest and eat the eggs.:sad:


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Its the Migratory bird treaty act of 1918. Crows were added in an ammendment to that in 1972. Meaning that it's handled on the federal level. States are allowed to have seasons as long as it does not extend 124 days in a calendar year. And it can not be during that states peak nesting season for crows.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It was a trade off with the Mexican government over more protection for waterfowl.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

It may have somthing to do with Ravens.. Ravens do not migrate.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

If I can shoot coyote year round for potential damage it should be the same for crows. Those nasty flying rats knock apples off the trees by the handful in the orchard I manage. They cause us more damage than the deer or any other animal. If I see one I shoot it. Don't really care what time of year it is.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Well like the coyote, you _can_ hunt them year round if they are damaging your property or crops. But I dont have a farm or any kind of crops etc. I just love to hunt them all year for fun and a good meal. Keeps me sharp for hunting other game as well.


----------



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wish I could hunt them all year instead of a few weeks each year


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

bent barrel said:


> I just wish I could hunt them all year instead of a few weeks each year


17 weeks a year is more then a few.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I am 52 years old, and there are more Crows right now than I can ever remember, growing up. And they are fun, and tough to hunt. You won't be bagging any Crows using a 12 guage. 

I NEVER saw Ravens, growing up. But I see them from time to time, now.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> I am 52 years old, and there are more Crows right now than I can ever remember, growing up. And they are fun, and tough to hunt. You won't be bagging any Crows using a 12 guage.
> 
> I NEVER saw Ravens, growing up. But I see them from time to time, now.


 So I guess all those crows I got with my shotguns in the past weren't really dead and just playing possum?


----------



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> So I guess all those crows I got with my shotguns in the past weren't really dead and just playing possum?


LOL !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> If I can shoot coyote year round for potential damage it should be the same for crows. Those nasty flying rats knock apples off the trees by the handful in the orchard I manage. They cause us more damage than the deer or any other animal. If I see one I shoot it. Don't really care what time of year it is.


Luckily for you it is not against the state or federal laws. You are allowed to kill crows that are doing harm to property or human welfare. If it was not for that clause in the state and federal rules you could be in some trouble.

When I did crow hunting I found it very easy to get permission from farmers to hunt their crop field edges to keep down the nuisance crows. It is a lot easier to get permission for crows than for any other small game or for deer.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

alex-v said:


> Luckily for you it is not against the state or federal laws. You are allowed to kill crows that are doing harm to property or human welfare. If it was not for that clause in the state and federal rules you could be in some trouble.
> 
> When I did crow hunting I found it very easy to get permission from farmers to hunt their crop field edges to keep down the nuisance crows. It is a lot easier to get permission for crows than for any other small game or for deer.


I guess I should have worded it differently. When I see them I shoot at them. In 4 years I have only killed 2. Both during legal season. They are hard to get close too in the orchard. That and I'm not exactly the greatest shot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Invite crow hunters to the orchard to help eliminate the crow problem. You do not have to open it up to the public but if someone wants to set up calls and a spread of decoys it could help to keep the numbers of this nuisance bird down. That is a recommendation of the DNR I believe.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

alex-v said:


> Invite crow hunters to the orchard to help eliminate the crow problem. You do not have to open it up to the public but if someone wants to set up calls and a spread of decoys it could help to keep the numbers of this nuisance bird down. That is a recommendation of the DNR I believe.


I've thought about it since I read this thread. Maybe in the early summer when the apples start coming on or early fall when they are finishing up, I might just do that. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

A friend of mine has been a farmer all his life, and told me he has had to re-seed fields planted to corn, because as soon as the corn starts to show above ground the crows come along, pull it out and eat the seed. He invited a group of crow hunters, that now come every spring. They usually can call in and shoot 70-100 crows a day from his corn fields. the local amish farmers found out about it, and now the crow hunters have access to a lot of farms in the area.


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

the deer in my area went hungry this winter since all the standing corn I left for them was destoyed by a flock of 500-600 crows in the matter of a few weeks last fall. Picked every cob clean right on the stalk. I Can't watch them all the time. 

At least I had time turn the void stalks under before snow. Job out of the way for spring.


----------



## BCTroutSlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

i like shooting crows in the face with my 17 HMR.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

An electronic caller works real good when it comes to pulling in large flocks.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well, i have just started hunting crows. i like having a "season" one of the fun parts about hunting is anticipation of opening day. preparing for the season can be nearly as fun as the hunt itself. so there has to be at least one closed day so we can have that.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

If it were up to me crow hunting season would be open every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from January 1st - September 30th.


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> I am 52 years old, and there are more Crows right now than I can ever remember, growing up. And they are fun, and tough to hunt. You won't be bagging any Crows using a 12 guage.
> 
> I NEVER saw Ravens, growing up. But I see them from time to time, now.


 
Im guessing you shoot them with a slingshot?


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I guess I should have worded it differently. When I see them I shoot at them. In 4 years I have only killed 2. Both during legal season. They are hard to get close too in the orchard. That and I'm not exactly the greatest shot.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 They respond very well to decoys and "baby crow distress" on the ecaller


----------



## BCTroutSlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

decoys+foxpro with crow fight or crow owl fight= deady

make that one shot count cause they aint coming back for a while. smart f 'in birds!!!!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> If it were up to me crow hunting season would be open every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from January 1st - September 30th.


Would fall within the number of days allowed but would not meet fed requirement of no hunting during nesting season.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Tagz said:


> Would fall within the number of days allowed but would not meet fed requirement of no hunting during nesting season.


Didn't know about the nesting requirement. I'd go then with something along the lines of Friday-Sunday from July through March.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Federal guidelines are used to determine the season. 



> ART 20: MIGRATORY BIRD HUNTING
> 
> Subpart L: Administrative and Miscellaneous Provisions
> 
> ...


----------



## jabfo555 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello guys..I also love eating the crow i specially buy the food for the crows because they are very clever bird and i also learn most of the cleverness activity by the crows...I understand just the moving here and there and i know that what they said...


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I am 52 years old, and there are more Crows right now than I can ever remember, growing up. And they are fun, and tough to hunt. You won't be bagging any Crows using a 12 guage.
> 
> I NEVER saw Ravens, growing up. But I see them from time to time, now.




Please explain...









These must have just flown into a tree when I was shooting at them with my 12ga??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

